# AfterEffects: making one colour invisible/transparent ? (like blue screening)



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

Somebody actually showed me how to do it a while ago and it seemed so obvious at the time, but now I can't for the life of me figure it out!  

Having made an animated gif in ImageReady, I just want to make the background of the gif invisible. How do you select a clolour and make it transparent?

I already posted this in the digital photography thread - but perhaps it doesn't really belong there. Sorry for posting the same question twice.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Its called keying---Import the file, chose New Composition from the Composition Menu item---

Drag the file to the time line--Chose Keying under the Effect menu, Chose your color and remove it.

By the way, After Effects is a very expensive professional compositing program--It amazes me that you own it but can't make it do a very basic thing. It does have help files, unless of course you have an illegal copy.


----------



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

It's on the college computers. Why didn't I ask someone at college? Because it's the easter holidays and no-one else doing 2D animation is around. 
I didn't really know where to look in the help file, but now I know that the key word is keying, thankya. 
I had made a small project on it before, but that consisted purely of photoshop layers, so I learned about the movement stuff without getting into the color keying.


----------

